# I keep flipping between INTP and INTJ; help figuring out my cognitive functions?



## ginnyisdacoolest (Dec 26, 2010)

So since coming to this site and reading up on cognitive functions I have flipped between thinking I'm INTJ and INTP several times, so I thought now was really the time to ask for some help.

I think my main problem is trying to pick out my cognitive functions. You see, at first I was pretty certain I was Ni dom, as so many descriptions of Ni seem to fit me to a T. This particular definition sounds so much like me it’s scary: 

“Introverted Intuition (Ni) is the attitude that whatever is manifest (apparent, observable, described) is only the tiniest fraction of the total reality and all of its potential, and it is manifest only because it serves a purpose--a purpose that it achieves by exploiting a certain way of interpreting or navigating by signs. Ni is attunement to what lurks in the shadow of that manifestation. What is that assumed way of interpreting or navigating? What could we see if we were free of it?"

The only thing which I’ve every read about Ni which directly jars with my personality is a tendency to only trust one’s own intuition and overestimating oneself. 

However, I’m also aware that I use Ne a lot too, as often I can think up many different interpretations or possible consequences for _other_ people’s behaviour (in fact this is often my undoing, as I tend to over think my interactions with people). I also tend to look for verification of my ideas with other people, often my ENFJ step-mum. Ne also fits me in some ways better than Ni, because I like to explore possibilities without a definite goal in mind; to me, an outcome to my musings is a profitable, but inessential by product. 

I also definitely use Fe more than I use Fi, and I’m pretty sure Ti fits me better than Te, which points more to INTP than INTJ.

What’s more, while I know cognitive functions are less prone to stereotypes than just comparing descriptions of different types, I certainly _seem_ like more of an INTP. I procrastinate, and while I make lists and schedules (which I gather is much more of an INTJ trait) I’m not naturally organised. Plus I’m perfectly happy to argue hypotheticals all day long with no concrete conclusion in sight.
*
TL;DR:* Everything about me points to INTP, but Ni fits me so well that I’m still not sure.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

If you're stuck between INTP and INTJ, you might be an INFJ who uses Ti a lot-- Ni-dominant, Ti tertiary.

You might be able to relate to some of this: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...e-pickle-infj-infp-intj-matter-any-types.html


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

ginnyisdacoolest said:


> So since coming to this site and reading up on cognitive functions I have flipped between thinking I'm INTJ and INTP several times, so I thought now was really the time to ask for some help.
> 
> I think my main problem is trying to pick out my cognitive functions. You see, at first I was pretty certain I was Ni dom, as so many descriptions of Ni seem to fit me to a T. This particular definition sounds so much like me it’s scary:
> 
> ...


Your description of Ni is not a very good one. Ni dominants are aware of a kind of system of shifting meanings. They see whole solutions, but have to work on seeing the steps that lead there.

I suggest you read a bit more about the functions, you seem to have a rather shallow understanding of them. There's a lot of discussion to find on the forum about functions, just look around a bit. Alternatively, tell something about yourself - the more the better - and I can analyze your use of functions.

Oh, and you only use either Ni or Ne, both is not possible. The functions can just look alike on the surface.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

actually, we use all the functions. it's just that we use 4 functions better than the rest. I think that's why you see cognitive process results like Ni Ne Te Fi, etc. for example. So the test guesses Ni could be a dom process, then it goes to the next one that can support it, like Te or Fe, but in this example it's Te. I see a lot of INTJs with the processes out of order like Te before Ni, etc. So the test lists one type as a possible type, then it lists 2 others as possible ones based on the results. Remember that if there's Ni there's Se, Te with Fi, Fe with Ti, and Si with Ne. The test gives the person a great starting place to figure out your type. I'm working on a test for Ni, where if someone could answer just 1 question, that's Ni in action. Someone without Ni would have no clue.


----------



## Jerick (Mar 19, 2010)

ginnyisdacoolest said:


> I also definitely use Fe more than I use Fi, and I’m pretty sure Ti fits me better than Te, which points more to INTP than INTJ.
> 
> What’s more, while I know cognitive functions are less prone to stereotypes than just comparing descriptions of different types, I certainly _seem_ like more of an INTP. I procrastinate, and while I  make lists and schedules (which I gather is much more of an INTJ trait) I’m not naturally organised. Plus I’m perfectly happy to argue hypotheticals all day long with no concrete conclusion in sight.


Those are the INFJ functions. Ni Fe Ti Se

INFJs are usually not as organized as other Js.

Check the function descriptions on this page - http://www.enfpforum.com/Wiki/tabid/56/Default.aspx?topic=Cognitive+Functions


----------



## ginnyisdacoolest (Dec 26, 2010)

Holunder said:


> Your description of Ni is not a very good one. Ni dominants are aware of a kind of system of shifting meanings. They see whole solutions, but have to work on seeing the steps that lead there.
> 
> I suggest you read a bit more about the functions, you seem to have a rather shallow understanding of them. There's a lot of discussion to find on the forum about functions, just look around a bit. Alternatively, tell something about yourself - the more the better - and I can analyze your use of functions.
> 
> Oh, and you only use either Ni or Ne, both is not possible. The functions can just look alike on the surface.


Well, I'm finding out new things about cognitive functions and new areas of depth I didn't know were there all the time, so I can concede that my understanding may well be shallow. I've been trying to gether as much information from as many sources as I can on them. I'm still trying to get my head round how dominant, auxillary etc make up the personality; I've found more info on the nature of the different functions, so I understand them better.

To be honest, I've been finding it difficult to find a clear definition of Ni, or at least a clear way for it to be distinguished from Ne. I’m trying to tell which one I use more, so any way to tell the difference would be appreciated. I already had a look at this thread here, which gave me a few more pointers (such as Ne having no definite goal while Ni does), but I still couldn’t find a good way of distinguishing the two.

If I get the time, I'll post my own answers to the questionnaie the member in this thread http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...e-pickle-infj-infp-intj-matter-any-types.html answered.



Nomenclature said:


> If you're stuck between INTP and INTJ, you might be an INFJ who uses Ti a lot-- Ni-dominant, Ti tertiary.
> 
> You might be able to relate to some of this: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...e-pickle-infj-infp-intj-matter-any-types.html


Well, I do seem to be in a similar situation to the person in this thread, but I'm still unsure if I'm a feeler. I have more emotions than I'd like, but I rarely consciously use them to make decisions; I believe in cutting out as many emotions as possible from decision-making, even 'positive ones'.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

"Feeling" is about ethics, not emotion. Tell, me, how do you define what is right and what is wrong?

Even if it was about feelings, like I said, plenty of INFJs can relate to Ti better than Fe.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

Nomenclature said:


> "Feeling" is about ethics, not emotion. Tell, me, how do you define what is right and what is wrong?
> 
> Even if it was about feelings, like I said, plenty of INFJs can relate to Ti better than Fe.


Our conceptions of ethics are based purely on emotion; e.g, I'm mad at somebody but I don't punch them because the mirror neurons will fire off and I'll feel bad about it. 

Tell me, if emotions and ethics are not linked, why is there no such thing as a sociopath who follows the conventional conceptions of 'morality'?


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2011)

Holunder said:


> Oh, and you only use either Ni or Ne, both is not possible. The functions can just look alike on the surface.


Far from truth! 

First, all non-mentally handicap human beings use all four functions. The difference is our "natural" preference for one function over the other *on average*.

Second, it is very possible that people's weaker functions seem to take the leading roles from time to time, esp under extreme stress. 

Third, with psychological maturity, the "weaker" functions develop. A (psychologically) mature INTP, for instance, will have a much more developed Fe or Si than a (psychologically) premature INTP.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

ginnyisdacoolest said:


> Well, I'm finding out new things about cognitive functions and new areas of depth I didn't know were there all the time, so I can concede that my understanding may well be shallow. I've been trying to gether as much information from as many sources as I can on them. I'm still trying to get my head round how dominant, auxillary etc make up the personality; I've found more info on the nature of the different functions, so I understand them better.
> 
> To be honest, I've been finding it difficult to find a clear definition of Ni, or at least a clear way for it to be distinguished from Ne. I’m trying to tell which one I use more, so any way to tell the difference would be appreciated. I already had a look at this thread here, which gave me a few more pointers (such as Ne having no definite goal while Ni does), but I still couldn’t find a good way of distinguishing the two.
> 
> ...


Ne is like firing off ideas starting with "what if..." "ah, so that means so and so.", it's like step by step and easier to explain to someone. Ni is like seeing something and knowing what it means without too much solid information.

Ok, look at it this way. Think of a puzzle. Ne is finding 1 piece, then thinking of the possibilities, so thinking of what this piece could mean next. Ni is seeing the 1 piece and knowing what it is, and imagine all the pieces coming together in 1 look. Instead of puzzle pieces it's information. Ne is A, B, C, which means, D, E, F, G, etc. is next. Ni is A, B, C, give me all the rest of the letters all at once, no need to go through it all, so you get D and all letters through Z in 1 bunch. So it looks like you skipped a bunch of steps now. Others may not know what it is, but you do. It's very subjective. Ne would be like it could be this or that, or even that. But with Ni you just know, it's like looking in the distance, you can't tell exactly what it is, but based on all that information you have, it's gotta be this. Ni is also like knowing what to paint and painting it. Ne is thinking about the possibilities and painting a part then thinking of the possibilities and continues on.


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

ginnyisdacoolest said:


> To be honest, I've been finding it difficult to find a clear definition of Ni, or at least a clear way for it to be distinguished from Ne. I’m trying to tell which one I use more, so any way to tell the difference would be appreciated. I already had a look at this thread here, which gave me a few more pointers (such as Ne having no definite goal while Ni does), but I still couldn’t find a good way of distinguishing the two.


Here is a thread where Ni was discussed. There are more, but I couldn't find them.





Simo said:


> Far from truth!
> 
> First, all non-mentally handicap human beings use all four functions. The difference is our "natural" preference for one function over the other *on average*.
> 
> ...


We only use four functions consciously, and among them will be either Ne or Ni, not both. I don't believe your unconscious functions can ever manifest in a way that you can consciously recognize them. But it's true that your tertiary and inferior influences you, especially under stress.


----------



## ginnyisdacoolest (Dec 26, 2010)

Nomenclature said:


> "Feeling" is about ethics, not emotion. Tell, me, how do you define what is right and what is wrong?


Well, I also don't know if 'Feeling' is purely about ethics, but I define right and wrong _actions_ as actions which cause more harm to people than they benefit people. I get that this isn't very clean-cut, but I do believe that right and wrong is highly subjective. Right and wrong _perceptions_ are perceptions which jar against reality, such as openmindedness or prejudice. I think these often indirectly lead to right or wrong actions.


On another note, I've been looking at the links for the differences between Ni and Ne, and I've been wondering; could Ti with Ne be mistaken for Ni? Because I think I might have seen myself using some sort of iNtuition, but as my thinking is generally more focussed on the world inside my head I mistook that intuition for Ni. Because from the link Jerick gave and the other descriptions of Ni I've found, it seems like Ti and Ne fit me better.

If this is the case, then I may well be an INTP; like I said, really the only thing making me doubt this was that I thought Ni was so strong in me, but if I've misunderstood the nature of Ni then this needn't be a problem.


----------



## ginnyisdacoolest (Dec 26, 2010)

Update: Okay, having read some more articles on INTP cognitive functions and the way they coordinate to form the personality, I'm now pretty certain I'm INTP. If anyone has anything to add then I always appreciate other opinions, but I'm no longer so desperate for some help in discerning my type. Thanks everyone


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

classic INTP= stereotypical nerd

















classic INTJ= stereotypical king that has desire for power and are smart and seem cold and heartless sometimes


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

ginnyisdacoolest said:


> However, I’m also aware that I use Ne a lot too, as often I can think up many different interpretations or possible consequences for _other_ people’s behaviour (in fact this is often my undoing, as I tend to over think my interactions with people). I also tend to look for verification of my ideas with other people, often my ENFJ step-mum. Ne also fits me in some ways better than Ni, because I like to explore possibilities without a definite goal in mind; to me, an outcome to my musings is a profitable, but inessential by product.


The difference between Ni and Ne is that Ni seeks to explore possibilities privately since it is an introverted function. Ni user will shift perspectives inside his or her head quietly to himself or herself while Ne users explore possibilities openly with others in conversation since Ne is an extraverted functions. Ni user may read description of Ne and feel like "wow, that's exactly what is going on in my head" but the keys words here are "in my head" therefore this isn't the extraverted Ne but introverted Ni. To use Ne you have to talk it and act it actually, and spend time on letting your imagination loose and exploring the hypothetical what-ifs collectively with others.


----------

